# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ضریب یا واحد های درسی دروس پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی :) لازم دارم

## amir.abs

دوستان ضریب درس های پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی رو  بگین ؟؟؟ 

دینی : ؟ 
ادبیات ؟ زبان؟

گسسته ؟ تحلیلی ؟ دیفرانسل ؟ فیزیک ؟ 

شیمی ؟ و هر چی که مونده

----------


## ali_asadi

سلام 
کلا همه ی درس ها 4 واحدن بغیر از *هندسه* ، *گسسته* ،*ادبیات* ، *دینی* که ۲ واحدی هستن
*8* تا درس وجود داره *4* تاشون *4* واحدی + *4* تا *2* واحدی که سرجمع بشه* 24* واحد
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام 
> کلا همه ی درس ها 4 واحدن بغیر از *هندسه* ، *گسسته* ،*ادبیات* ، *دینی* که ۲ واحدی هستن
> *8* تا درس وجود داره *4* تاشون *4* واحدی + *4* تا *2* واحدی که سرجمع بشه* 24* واحد


سلام
برای تجربی پیش دانشگاهی هم همینجوره؟
 @8mit8

----------


## ali_asadi

> سلام
> برای تجربی پیش دانشگاهی هم همینجوره؟
>  @8mit8


برای تجربی
*دینی* ، *ادبیات* و *زمین 2* واحدی هستن
*فیزیک* و *ریاضی 3* واحدی
*زبان* ، *شیمی* و *زیست 4* واحد
که باز هم سر جمع میشه *24* واحد

----------


## mahdi100

> برای تجربی
> *دینی* ، *ادبیات* و *زمین 2* واحدی هستن
> *فیزیک* و *ریاضی 3* واحدی
> *زبان* ، *شیمی* و *زیست 4* واحد
> که باز هم سر جمع میشه *24* واحد


* ممنون عزیز*

----------

